# Rio Switch Chucker



## Miahjjh1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking about trying this on my switch rod. I mainly, as of now, nymph and just getting into swinging. 

My question is has anyone tried this line? I mainly fish the chagrin and the Rock so we're not talking huge rivers where big mending comes into play. 

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not a big fan of integrated lines as they limit the types of leaders you can throw. I prefer a running line and separate head. Allows you to use the reel for multiple rods, change heads depending on leader type (poly, floating, veristip, T8, etc).

The best integrated line I've heard people talk about is the SA Switch Adapt.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

I am pretty sure mdogs, who I believe I met at chagrin river park and picked his brain on line choice, has more experience with line. So with a grain of salt...

I guess the most helpful reason for switch chucker is avoiding the learning curve when dealing with a new style rod in your arsenal. That said, I am sure next October I will be looking to upgrade my switch chucker line for a traditional non integrated line.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello DeMarco - were you from the west side and fish the Rocky typically? 

The Rio Switch Chucker really is combination of a poly coated running line and rio skagit flight head. If you only plan on skagit casting with heavy sink tips (T8, T11, and T14), I am quite certain it is a fine line.

With that being said, one caution I will give to these "one size fits all" line approaches, is that (for example) a 400 grain chuck line has a certain head length to it of 30.5ft. If you're really looking to optimize your rod to make it the best casting possible, then we need to look at each rod differently. A fast action 11' 7 or 8wt switch rod may call for a 400 grain head, while a 12.5' slower action 7wt rod may also call for a 400 grain head. The same head length is not going to cast the same on each rod. Longer the rod, longer the head should be, which is why you see many spey rods casting better with a Rage line, which is loaded in the middle instead of at the tip.

Typically, they call for a head length of up to 3x the total length of your rod. a 30 ft head may be best suited for a fast action 10'-10'6" rod as opposed to a medium action 11'-11'6" rod.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Mdog, east side and usually Chagrin. I think it was you I asked if your spey had carbon fiber due to the look of it. That ring a bell? Back lot at CRP.

Anyway, that makes sense about rod and line optimization. I do like the switchchucker when I get a great cast off but I find the short head requires attention when setting anchors which I never experienced on a single handed spey. Of course now that I have become aware of this and am getting much more performance in casting distance and can begin to turn my attention to presentation.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

W DeMarco said:


> Mdog, east side and usually Chagrin. I think it was you I asked if your spey had carbon fiber due to the look of it. That ring a bell? Back lot at CRP.
> 
> Anyway, that makes sense about rod and line optimization. I do like the switchchucker when I get a great cast off but I find the short head requires attention when setting anchors which I never experienced on a single handed spey. Of course now that I have become aware of this and am getting much more performance in casting distance and can begin to turn my attention to presentation.


Yes, i certainly do remember now. Good talking to you!

Don't feel bad - I didnt have much luck that day either, only a single one in the upper run.


----------



## Miahjjh1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!

The only reason I was thinking about this line is because I nymph and would like to start swinging with the same rod. I do not have the money to buy a spare spool at this time and was hoping that line could do it both for me. 

I know it might not be optimal but do you think it will get the job done for both styles of fishing. I'm mainly concerened on how well it will mend when nymph fishing.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, if you put on a 9-12ft leader at the end of the head, you can nymph with it. You might have trouble casting any significant distance less than a roll cast, since it lacks the weight to properly roll out. You may need to put on a light 80 grain full floating MOW and then a leader on that in order to cast a nymph/dead drift rig with any distance, but that will make it difficult on your anchor point.

The basic Switch line is more for nymphing and basic single hand techniques, but lacks the headweight to cast sink tips.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

I've heard the switch chucker described as a jack of all trades, master of none. Never nymphed on it so I can't add anything there.


----------

